# Husband Sitting Around House in his Briefs



## Husband123

I have pretty much always worn briefs during the day but worn boxers to bed. Lately I don't really want to wear boxers; I'm just more comfortable in my tighty whiteys. Thing is, I used to just walk around the house in the boxers when I got out of bed or in the evening just before bed. I've just been doing the same thing in my briefs.

This morning my wife told me she thought that was weird and that it reminded her of her dad doing the same thing. She told me that if I were wearing boxers she wouldn't even notice. 

I don't really see what the big deal is. It's not like there's anybody in the house except her and the kids. Half the time the kids (5 year old boy/girl twins) are just running around in their underwear. 

Can anybody provide any perspective here? I don't want to weird my wife out, but really, I would think that I should be allowed to be comfortable in my own house, at least for a few hours out of the day.


----------



## A Bit Much

Maybe she doesn't want the kids peeping your junk around the house. Briefs don't conceal very much. And you shouldn't compare your kids doing it, they don't have the size of equipment you do, and again, they're kids. 

Mine didn't run around half nekkid unless it was from the bath to put on jammies.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Husband123 said:


> I have pretty much always worn briefs during the day but worn boxers to bed. Lately I don't really want to wear boxers; I'm just more comfortable in my tighty whiteys. Thing is, I used to just walk around the house in the boxers when I got out of bed or in the evening just before bed. I've just been doing the same thing in my briefs.
> 
> This morning my wife told me she thought that was weird and that it reminded her of her dad doing the same thing. She told me that if we wearing boxers she wouldn't even notice.
> 
> I don't really see what the big deal is. It's not like there's anybod in the house except her and the kids. Half the time the kids (5 year old boy/girl twins) are just running around in their underwear.
> 
> Can anybody provide any perspective here? I don't want to weird my wife out, but really, I would think that I should be allowed to be comfortable in my own house, at least for a few hours out of the day.


In my opinion the problem is not that you're wandering around in your underwear, it's that you're wandering around in tighty whiteys. 

Seriously though, try some colored briefs.


----------



## MsStacy

You should be able to be comfortable in your house. The question that popped in my mind though...do you really want to be reminding her of her father? That in & of itself would cause me to find an equally comfy pair of shorts I could easily throw on.


----------



## norajane

The problem is just as she told you: you remind her of her father. 

I didn't know adult men wore tighty-******'s anymore. There's a whole wide world of boxer-briefs these days!


----------



## Mavash.

I truly don't get this. What there aren't comfortable enough clothes out there that you're stuck with underwear only???

My dad did this and I hated it. I didn't want to see his junk. 

And yes if my husband were to do this it would remind me of my dad.

Ewwww....


----------



## Faithful Wife

Women just typically don't like the look of tighty whiteys...they kinda look like adult diapers.

Don't ever wear something that your wife thinks is UN-sexy.


----------



## Rowan

Dude. 

You are making a woman, whom you presumably hope to have sex with on a regular basis, think of _her father _when she sees you in your underwear. Be as comfortable as you'd like in your own home. Just don't be surprised when "you look like my Dad" does not translate into "you make my panties fall off." Find some athletic shorts, lounge pants or boxers to use as lounge wear.


----------



## AnnieAsh

I gotta second FW. They just don't inspire growling sexy feelings in many women.


----------



## Husband123

Why would the color of the underwear matter? It's not like I'm trying to turn her on (or off). I'm just trying to drink some orange juice or watch a little TV before bed. 

I don't understand the antipathy toward plain old briefs. Clearly lots of guys must wear them because they carry a lot of them at the store and they come in pretty large packages. 

Similarly, I don't understand the appeal of boxer-briefs. They're just ... dumb. They don't hold anything in place and basically just become a wad of material between your thighs chafing and making you miserable. Is it retribution by women against men for thongs?


----------



## JustHer

Mavash. said:


> I truly don't get this. What there aren't comfortable enough clothes out there that you're stuck with underwear only???
> 
> My dad did this and I hated it. I didn't want to see his junk.
> 
> And yes if my husband were to do this it would remind me of my dad.
> 
> Ewwww....


:iagree:

Growing up, girls feel differently about seeing their dad in underwear. THEY DON'T WANT TO - IT IS CREAPY. At what age is your daughter going to be when you decide to cover up? I get upset with my husband when he wonders around the house in his undies - we have teen girls. It is simply inappropriate.

And yes it is your house, but you chose to bring other people into it and it is their house too. Get some comfy flannel pajama bottoms to wonder around in.


----------



## chillymorn

whats the big deal....your wife expressed that she thinks your unatractive wearing them so be a man about and go naked!!!!!


just joking. put some cloths on. or a pair of running shorts .....remember compromise is the key to a loving marriage.


----------



## Mavash.

The problem isn't your choice of underwear it's the point where you are wearing them ALONE.

Are you so uncomfortable that you can't pull on a pair of shorts?


----------



## Hope1964

You really want to make an issue out of this? You're wrong, dude. Deal with it.


----------



## Zookeepertomany

Tighty ****** are not sexy and definitely conjure up an image of a lazy old smelly father figure not a sexy husband wanna tap that kind of thought.

Besides put some clothes on during the day there are plenty of shorts available, children don't need to see that. Have some respect for them and your wife.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Husband123 said:


> Why would the color of the underwear matter? It's not like I'm trying to turn her on (or off). I'm just trying to drink some orange juice or watch a little TV before bed.
> 
> I don't understand the antipathy toward plain old briefs. Clearly lots of guys must wear them because they carry a lot of them at the store and they come in pretty large packages.
> 
> Similarly, I don't understand the appeal of boxer-briefs. They're just ... dumb. They don't hold anything in place and basically just become a wad of material between your thighs chafing and making you miserable. Is it retribution by women against men for thongs?


Plain old briefs on men are like granny panties on women! UNATTRACTIVE! 

Personally I love how boxer briefs look on men.


----------



## Rowan

Op, do you know how many men come to this board to complain that their wife wears ratty sweats around the house? They complain because it's NOT SEXY. And they want their wives to at least try to maintain some of the sexy vibe they fell in love with. Your wife has said that you hanging out (pardon the pun) in your undies is NOT SEXY. So, really, what does it matter if you don't agree or think she's being silly, or whatever. Are you really going to keep doing something your wife has told you turns her off? Do you expect that to have no effect on her view of you as a sexy man? 

Even if you don't want sex right then, your wife thinking of you as an unsexy guy who reminds her of her Dad is not going to foster "hubba hubba" feelings later on when you _do_ want sex.


----------



## norajane

Husband123 said:


> Similarly, I don't understand the appeal of boxer-briefs. They're just ... dumb. They don't hold anything in place and basically just become a wad of material between your thighs chafing and making you miserable. Is it retribution by women against men for thongs?


Boxer briefs are not boxers. Boxer briefs are just as clingy and supportive as tighty-whiteys, if not more so:

Men's Boxer Briefs - Men's Underwear | Fruit of the Loom


----------



## Faithful Wife

Husband123....If my husband tells me I look UN-sexy in any certain garment I immediately take that garment out of my wardrobe permanently!

He does the same for me.

If you don't work to keep the attraction alive, even simple things like this...good luck staying hot for each other in the long run.


----------



## Husband123

Yeesh. Fairly vituperative responses. Note to self: buy a large sack to hide my entire body.

So if she sits around in just her underwear and maybe a shirt, am I allowed to demand that she put on some shorts? 

I hope the issue is not that it makes her uncomfortable. I mean, after 12 years of marriage and two kids, it strikes me as weird that she would suddenly be uncomfortable around me because of my choice of clothing. 

Incidentally, are there any men who care to respond?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Several of the responses you got were from men.

Go ahead with your way of thinking...."that's hot". NOT.


----------



## IrishGirlVA

Husband123 said:


> I have pretty much always worn briefs during the day but worn boxers to bed. Lately I don't really want to wear boxers; I'm just more comfortable in my tighty whiteys. Thing is, I used to just walk around the house in the boxers when I got out of bed or in the evening just before bed. I've just been doing the same thing in my briefs.


I'm swooning. 

(I lie) 

Well, if I were your wife, I'd be putting on my big 'ol granny panties 2 sizes too big and my pointed bra with thick straps. Much more comfortable than a string up my a$$ and more sturdy than lace. Oh, and I may not shave my prized area for a while. 

I vote for boxer briefs.


----------



## Husband123

Also, I understand that women like boxer briefs. But, uhm, you don't have to wear them. I've never asked my wife to wear a thong (and she's never offered) because that just looks miserable. I've tried the boxer briefs. I HATE the boxer briefs.


----------



## Prodigal

Husband123 said:


> Yeesh. Fairly vituperative responses. Note to self: buy a large sack to hide my entire body.
> 
> Incidentally, are there any men who care to respond?


In your first post you asked for other's perspectives on the matter. You got it. Now you are judging what you got. Fine by me. 

But if you don't like the answers, don't ask the questions.

Ask a mod to move this thread to The Men's Clubhouse. I'm sure you will get a male's POV on your issue.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Seems like a lot of men have this peekaboo attitude towards their body, including with females well under the age of majority.

What is it with men?


----------



## Nucking Futs

norajane said:


> Boxer briefs are not boxers. Boxer briefs are just as clingy and supportive as tighty-whiteys, if not more so:
> 
> Men's Boxer Briefs - Men's Underwear | Fruit of the Loom


Oh, no they're not. At least not after they've been worn for a half hour or so. They let the equipment swing.

Disclaimer: I wear boxer briefs every day, but I _like_ my equipment to swing.


----------



## Husband123

I just don't understand the responses, except for the ones about her dad, which I sort of understand (though she loves her dad, so it's not like this is implicating "daddy" issues).

The responses seem to be:

1) Women hate white briefs. 
Okay, but you're not wearing them. Moreover, if she had some opinion on what I was wearing, she could go buy something she'd rather I wear. She has never, not once, in 12 years, done that. In fact, before today, she has never expressed any opinion on what I was wearing at all (except that she hates A-shirts, which I don't really care for either).

2) You're not turning on your wife.
Okay, but I'm not trying to. Seriously, there is more 
to life than sex and we're not going to have sex in the kitchen 10 minutes before the kids get out of bed. 

I don't know, it just seems strange to me that we are all supposed to be so sexually liberated but I can't roll out of bed and grab a glass of OJ without deliberating over whether I have sufficiently covered myself to avoid offending my own wife, while at the same time worrying about whether she wants to have sex with me. 

I wasn't necessarily looking for reaffirmation, but I think I was looking for something more than "I hate your underwear and you need to make every decision based on whether your wife will want to have sex with you."

I think I'll just talk to her about it. Likely more productive.


----------



## Prodigal

Husband123 said:


> I just don't understand the responses ...
> 
> I wasn't necessarily looking for reaffirmation, but I think I was looking for something more than "I hate your underwear and you need to make every decision based on whether your wife will want to have sex with you."
> 
> I think I'll just talk to her about it. Likely more productive.


Yes, I'm sure a discussion with your own wife will be far more productive.

I hope you understand your wife's response. I don't care if you walk around buck-a$$ naked. Really. I don't live with you, go do as you please.

Good luck. Hope you get the responses you desire from your wife, other guys, and/or other posters out in the cyberspace cosmos ....


----------



## Satya

The Tighty Whitie was the name I gave to our sexy family car when I was a kid. 










(sorry... )


----------



## Wiserforit

Sometimes we make sacrifices in the name of booty.

This is one of those times. 

Edit - Typical defensive misrepresentation of replies here:




> you need to make every decision based on whether your wife will want to have sex with you


Oh sure, blow up one decision about sitting around in your underwear into EVERY decision about every matter under the sun. Hey - do this to your wife. See how far that gets you.


----------



## Prodigal

Satya said:


> The Tighty Whitie was the name I gave to our sexy family car when I was a kid.


LOVE IT, Satya! Yep, that is one sexy vehicle!:lol:


----------



## Satya

*Re: Re: Husband Sitting Around House in his Briefs*



Husband123 said:


> I just don't understand the responses, except for the ones about her dad, which I sort of understand (though she loves her dad, so it's not like this is implicating "daddy" issues).
> 
> The responses seem to be:
> 
> 1) Women hate white briefs.
> Okay, but you're not wearing them. Moreover, if she had some opinion on what I was wearing, she could go buy something she'd rather I wear. She has never, not once, in 12 years, done that. In fact, before today, she has never expressed any opinion on what I was wearing at all (except that she hates A-shirts, which I don't really care for either).
> 
> 2) You're not turning on your wife.
> Okay, but I'm not trying to. Seriously, there is more
> to life than sex and we're not going to have sex in the kitchen 10 minutes before the kids get out of bed.
> 
> I don't know, it just seems strange to me that we are all supposed to be so sexually liberated but I can't roll out of bed and grab a glass of OJ without deliberating over whether I have sufficiently covered myself to avoid offending my own wife, while at the same time worrying about whether she wants to have sex with me.
> 
> I wasn't necessarily looking for reaffirmation, but I think I was looking for something more than "I hate your underwear and you need to make every decision based on whether your wife will want to have sex with you."
> 
> I think I'll just talk to her about it. Likely more productive.


In all seriousness now, I'm a bit apt to agree with others that maybe the choice of briefs is not as flattering (attractive?) on you, hence your wife's comments and questioning about your choice. 

Boxers leave a little more to the imagination and don't ask me why but seem to be a bit more like Pj's, at least from my perspective. I think of them less as underwear.


----------



## Hope1964

My husband doesn't like boxers either and refuses to wear them. He will wear boxer briefs, though, because he knows I much prefer them. 

Same with me. I HATE the feel of lace - it makes me itchy - but it's what he prefers so I wear them for him. not all the time, but often. We went underwear shopping together and helped each other pick stuff out 

When you talk to your wife why don't you suggest that?

As for wearing them around the house - sure, when you get up in the middle of the night for something. But not during the day, ok? No matter how comfy you are, all your wife sees is this:


----------



## Blondilocks

Underwear are called that for a reason - they go under something else like other clothing or a bathrobe. Or, a shirt for your wife. Or, a shirt for you. Strolling around in underwear is rude to the other residents. Kidlets excepted, of course.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Husband said: "I don't know, it just seems strange to me that we are all supposed to be so sexually liberated but I can't roll out of bed and grab a glass of OJ without deliberating over whether I have sufficiently covered myself to avoid offending my own wife, while at the same time worrying about whether she wants to have sex with me."

You clearly aren't a very sexual person. Hopefully your wife isn't either.


----------



## Prodigal

OMG, Hope, you have made my day!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## A Bit Much

Well, it looks like the OP is going to ignore his wife's comment about him reminding her of her father and do as he pleases.

That's a real healthy way to go. I see less sex in his future.


----------



## Prodigal

Husband123 said:


> Yeesh. Fairly vituperative responses.


vituperative (adj.) - insulting, malicious, offensive, abusive, slanderous, scathing

According to my thesaurus. Gee, a rather extreme assessment of opinions rendered, isn't it? 

I didn't realize a debate over tightie-whities versus boxers could become so fraught with acrimony. Seriously.


----------



## SunnyT

It's not that you walk around in your underwear.... it's that it reminds her of her dad in HIS underwear. It doesn't bring up happy, gushy memories of dear ol dad..... it's dad in his underwear. Blech. 

Just go shopping...and find ANYTHING else, it's the nice thing to do.


----------



## Theseus

Husband123 said:


> Why would the color of the underwear matter?


Because the white clearly shows even the faintest of skidmarks (they happen no matter how clean you are). Yuck.

I wear gym shorts to be comfortable around the house. They look better, feel great, have pockets, and I can actually walk outside with them on if I have to.


----------



## Theseus

JustHer said:


> Growing up, girls feel differently about seeing their dad in underwear. THEY DON'T WANT TO - IT IS CREAPY.


No, it's not just girls. I'm a guy, and feel the same way. My dad always went around the house like this, and I hated it. To make it worse, he would keep the same underwear forever, so it would get all stretched out and leave very little to the imagination. It's pretty nasty. When I was a kid, I made a vow never to walk around the house in my underwear, and I feel so strongly about it I can't even do it when I'm alone.


----------



## Wonderinginnc

Husband123 said:


> I just don't understand the responses, except for the ones about her dad, which I sort of understand (though she loves her dad, so it's not like this is implicating "daddy" issues).
> 
> The responses seem to be:
> 
> 1) Women hate white briefs.
> Okay, but you're not wearing them. Moreover, if she had some opinion on what I was wearing, she could go buy something she'd rather I wear. She has never, not once, in 12 years, done that. *In fact, before today, she has never expressed any opinion on what I was wearing at all *(except that she hates A-shirts, which I don't really care for either).
> 
> 2) You're not turning on your wife.
> Okay, but I'm not trying to. Seriously, there is more
> to life than sex and we're not going to have sex in the kitchen 10 minutes before the kids get out of bed.
> 
> I don't know, it just seems strange to me that we are all supposed to be so sexually liberated but I can't roll out of bed and grab a glass of OJ without deliberating over whether I have sufficiently covered myself to avoid offending my own wife, while at the same time worrying about whether she wants to have sex with me.
> 
> I wasn't necessarily looking for reaffirmation, but I think I was looking for something more than "I hate your underwear and you need to make every decision based on whether your wife will want to have sex with you."
> 
> I think I'll just talk to her about it. Likely more productive.


Bolding is mine. So if in 12 years she has never expressed an opinion, but cares enough to tell you about this particular item, doesn't that make it even more important to her, and thus more important for you to listen and hear what she is saying?


----------



## survivorwife

Husband123 said:


> I don't know, it just seems strange to me that we are all supposed to be so sexually liberated but I can't roll out of bed and grab a glass of OJ without deliberating over whether I have sufficiently covered myself to avoid offending my own wife, while at the same time worrying about whether she wants to have sex with me.
> 
> I wasn't necessarily looking for reaffirmation, but I think I was looking for something more than "I hate your underwear and you need to make every decision based on whether your wife will want to have sex with you."
> 
> I think I'll just talk to her about it. Likely more productive.


I hear ya, dude. I often wonder about that sexually liberated stuff myself. It's like those people who shop at Walmart in their jammies. Who are we to judge, right? Anyone should be able to wear anything they want, whenever they want, wherever they want, right? Anyone who objects is just being judgmental - just like your wife. Right? Just because you remind her of her FATHER in your underwear, so long as YOU are comfortable, that's all that matters, right? So why even talk to her about it. You da man.

Or, you could actually consider the feelings of those around you, including the children. You could (God Forbid) grab a ROBE and still be comfortable. Or, you can just go about the way you are doing. Your choice. And those people in Walmart in their jammies - their choice. 

I think the moral of the story is that you live with whatever choice you make. Good luck.


----------



## lonesomegra

My W actually loves it when I wear tighty whiteys especially when they are brand new.


What is an A shirt?


----------



## Faithful Wife

lonesomegra...if your wife did NOT love it and instead she told you they look horrible and reminded her of her father...would you still wear them around the house with nothing else on?


----------



## Holland

You can choose to win on this one OP and be all comfy in your undies or you can choose to listen to your wife, give a little and take onboard what she says.

People here are not saying it has to do with sex immediately, it is about the overall image. Maybe after 12 years she has had enough or found the courage to say something, either way listen to her and don't put your foot down just for the sake of it. What you will lose will be far greater than what you will win.


----------



## mablenc

Homer Simpson comes to mind just being lazy in his underwear. Also, you have kids, I would as a wife worry about your manly parts showing. And I hate to point this out but what if you get an erection? Do you really want your 5 year olds to see that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malcolm38

You can be right or you can keep your wife attracted to you.


----------



## Kobo

Leave the briefs for the 4 year olds. Get some boxer briefs


----------



## committed4ever

> Because the white clearly shows even the faintest of skidmarks (*they happen no matter how clean you are*). Yuck.


Eww ... no they don't. And I do the laundry so I should know.

Is an A shirt a sleeveless t shirt? Like a wife beater?


----------



## MrsTitoFrito

Don't wear your briefs! You remind her of her father.

This is just like my marriage. My dad wore boxers. My husband rarely wears boxers. "Wear your boxer briefs or basketball shorts," is what I say!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound

I suppose I've learned something. I never gave underwear much thought, but i assumed the white briefs were the more attractive choice. When i was a kid, my dad always wore boxers, so i assumed they were the "old man" underwear; mom always bought my brother an I the white briefs. Even in the high school locker room, I noticed that was what all the other guys wore too. 

I started wearing boxers in my 20s because i thought they were more comfortable, but assumed I had graduated to the old man underwear.


----------



## Created2Write

OP, no one is trying to judge you personally or imply that you're a bad person simply because you like getting OJ in your briefs. The point is that, for your wife, they remind her of her dad...that doesn't bother you? 

This shouldn't be such a big deal that you can't see her point of view. For you, it's comfort. For her, it's the mental image she gets when she sees you almost naked.


----------



## agreenbough

For many women, sex begins outside the bedroom. With a person who makes a little effort to be attractive to them at times other than in the bedroom.

I don't understand why you don't understand your wife's point of view. It's really not a difficult concept.


----------



## Husband123

So I discussed this with my wife last night. First, on the "her dad" thing, what she was saying was that she had married somebody just like her dad, not that I was conjuring gross images of her dad in her head. Her dad's a great guy, so I can live with that comparison.

She did say that she doesn't find the tighty whiteys attractive, so whatever, I'll buy some more colors. The only thing I particularly like about the whiteys is that they're cheap and come in bulk. Pragmatism, it's a guy thing...

She didn't demand that I wear boxer briefs, thank God. She didn't convey some new-found hangup about the fact that I'm a man and actually have a male anatomy, so she hasn't become a misandrist or a lesbian, which is also a good thing. She didn't accuse me of being a pervert for wearing, heaven forbid, underwear, around my kids (who sat on the couch in their underwear watching TV last night).

All in all, what I've learned is that asking for advice on the internet is basically like asking for every person with a hangup, obsession or fetish to project it onto you. 

Also, yes, some people call A-shirts wife beaters, but given that they have a name that doesn't involve abusing women, I'll stick with calling those uncomfortable (and useless) things A-shirts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish

> She didn't convey some new-found hangup about the fact that I'm a man and actually have a male anatomy, so she hasn't become a misandrist or a lesbian, which is also a good thing.


It's official - I smell a troll. 

But on the very slim off-chance that somehow this isn't a troll post - really? If a woman makes a comment about what she does or doesn't find attractive on her husband all of the sudden she's either a man-hater or gay? Wow.


----------



## chazmataz3

wow, ask your wife what SHE meant by her comment instead of a bunch of strangers?? who would of ever thought of that? good move.


----------



## mablenc

Sorry no one told you what you wanted to hear, I'll have to figure out which one of these I fall into: hangup, obsession or fetish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane

Husband123 said:


> Also, yes, some people call A-shirts wife beaters, but given that they have a name that doesn't involve abusing women, I'll stick with calling those uncomfortable (and useless) things A-shirts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for saying this! :smthumbup:


----------



## survivorwife

mablenc said:


> Sorry no one told you what you wanted to hear, I'll have to figure out which one of these I fall into: hangup, obsession or fetish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I merely got a "visual" of those people who head out to Walmart in their jammies thinking that is okay because they are comfortable.

And/or Homer Simpson.

I guess my "hangup" is humor. Go figure. 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Husband123 said:


> Also, I understand that women like boxer briefs. But, uhm, you don't have to wear them. I've never asked my wife to wear a thong (and she's never offered) because that just looks miserable. I've tried the boxer briefs. I HATE the boxer briefs.


Guy here. I don't get why you hate boxer briefs. They're snug. They're attractive. If you can find a pair of tighty whities that fit properly you can find a pair of boxer briefs that fit equally well. As someone said before, they are much closer to briefs than boxers. There is no loose material if you wear the right size.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

survivorwife said:


> I merely got a "visual" of those people who head out to Walmart in their jammies thinking that is okay because they are comfortable.
> 
> And/or Homer Simpson.
> 
> I guess my "hangup" is humor. Go figure.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:


What about the people who grace the hotel dining room in their jammies because that's how they eat breakfast at home? Yuck.


----------



## Jellybeans

OP: Put your clothes on. You don't want your kids thinking it's normal for adults to be sitting around all day in their underoos. 
Plus, what if you have unexpected guests?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'd be turned off for sure if SO did this and that's saying a LOT bc everything about him turns me way on.

I'd rather have him naked lounging than wearing *gag* BRIEFS!

Either take it all off when the kids aren't around or wear some comfy shorts or pants if you hope to continue being sexy to your wife.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Jellybeans said:


> OP: Put your clothes on. You don't want your kids thinking it's normal for adults to be sitting around all day in their underoos.
> Plus, what if you have unexpected guests?


That's how you get rid of unexpected guests - answer the door in your underwear.


----------



## Jellybeans

Haha. Touche!


----------



## Husband123

VermisciousKnid said:


> Guy here. I don't get why you hate boxer briefs. They're snug. They're attractive. If you can find a pair of tighty whities that fit properly you can find a pair of boxer briefs that fit equally well. As someone said before, they are much closer to briefs than boxers. There is no loose material if you wear the right size.


I've tried them and found them wanting. Invariably the legs give out about half way through the day and then they're either sagging or bunching or both. They really don't offer any support up front at all to begin with and even less so as things sag throughout the day. I've tried them expensive and I've tried them cheap and hated them all.

I've also tried trunks, and they're even worse. The part that is suppose to cover your thigh just gets bunched up in your crotch. Why not just wear briefs, which are designed to be there and with less fabric?

I say to each his own on this subject. If you like boxer briefs by all means wear them. What's it to me. But it should be an individual's personal choice. These posts demanding that I change what I wear to fit some trend are just ridiculous. As is the idea that my wife should determine what I wear. If the most important thing in your relationship is what your spouse wears, or how your spouse's sartorial decisons affect your libido, you might be a little self-absorbed.

What I was looking for were ideas on what my wife might be thinking. In that regard some of these posts were helpful. I was able to explore the issue with her better when we discussed it. But some of you people need to learn that your preferences and prejudices are just that, yours. Thankfully I married somebody who understands that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

now you're going to get defensive bc no one thinks briefs are sexy? Ask any woman on the planet dude.She will tell you she doesn't care how in love with someone she is,if he starts doing things that remind her of her father, ie: wearing the tight whites,she's going to want sex less and less.
That has nothing to do with being self absorbed and it's unfair of you to say such a blanket statement.This has to do with staying sexy to your partner and not doing things that remind her of dear old dad.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

OP, feel free to keep your choice of briefs and not worry about it. All your wife is asking you to do is to put on a pair of shorts. I'm sure you have some comfortable sweat shorts, gym shorts or workout shorts you can put on from Russell, Champion, etc. Just shut up and do it because seriously people don't want to see you walking around the house in your tighty whities... 

Problem solved.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Husband123 said:


> I've tried them and found them wanting. Invariably the legs give out about half way through the day and then they're either sagging or bunching or both. They really don't offer any support up front at all to begin with and even less so as things sag throughout the day. I've tried them expensive and I've tried them cheap and hated them all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't had that problem personally, but I can see it happening if the briefs are worn out or the wearer is fairly thin or the outer clothing (jeans, whatever) are actually tighter than the briefs. The tighty whities do have an elastic at the leg hole that keeps them pretty tight and you won't get that with the boxer briefs.


----------



## Husband123

Plan 9 from OS said:


> OP, feel free to keep your choice of briefs and not worry about it. All your wife is asking you to do is to put on a pair of shorts. I'm sure you have some comfortable sweat shorts, gym shorts or workout shorts you can put on from Russell, Champion, etc. Just shut up and do it because seriously people don't want to see you walking around the house in your tighty whities...
> 
> Problem solved.


Right, but here's the thing: I asked her if that was the issue. She unequivocally said no. I misinterpreted her comments and took her dislike for the old tighty whiteys to heart. YOU don't want to see me in my undies, but, then, I'm not asking you to. 

By the way, it's not like I'm talking about lounging around all day here. I'm talking about the 30 minutes or so between when I wake up and when I shower and get dressed and sometimes at night if, say, I walk the dog and then take a shower and then chill out.

Anyway, enough said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Husband123 said:


> I've tried them and found them wanting. Invariably the legs give out about half way through the day and then they're either sagging or bunching or both. They really don't offer any support up front at all to begin with and even less so as things sag throughout the day. I've tried them expensive and I've tried them cheap and hated them all.
> 
> I've also tried trunks, and they're even worse. The part that is suppose to cover your thigh just gets bunched up in your crotch. Why not just wear briefs, which are designed to be there and with less fabric?
> 
> I say to each his own on this subject. If you like boxer briefs by all means wear them. What's it to me. But it should be an individual's personal choice. These posts demanding that I change what I wear to fit some trend are just ridiculous. As is the idea that my wife should determine what I wear. If the most important thing in your relationship is what your spouse wears, or how your spouse's sartorial decisons affect your libido, you might be a little self-absorbed.
> 
> What I was looking for were ideas on what my wife might be thinking. In that regard some of these posts were helpful. I was able to explore the issue with her better when we discussed it. But some of you people need to learn that your preferences and prejudices are just that, yours. Thankfully I married somebody who understands that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


time will tell. I don't think its a big deal to try take her preference into account.

I like the boxer briefs but at first they did bunch up on the legs. then i got some pants that fit alittle loser and they don't bunch up at all. 


glad you talked to your wife and she is on the same page. But knowing women (at least I think I do) she might of decided to pick her battles and in the back of her mind is cringing everytime she sees you lounging around in the breifs. and let me tell you I don't think that is going to help you with getting a peice of a$$ more frequently.

but at least you will be comfortable. to me the trade off of looking a little more sexy for my wife and being a little less comfortable is worth it.


----------



## Jellybeans

I think boxer-briefs are so sexy.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Jellybeans said:


> I think boxer-briefs are so sexy.


I guess doing the laundry must be exciting for you then.


----------



## justonelife

Husband123 said:


> This morning my wife told me she thought that was weird and that it reminded her of her dad doing the same thing. She told me that if I were wearing boxers she wouldn't even notice.


Your wife said she didn't like you walking around in tighty whiteys. Everyone here merely agreed with your wife's opinion. Why are you so upset by the responses?

Why did you ask the question if you didn't want opinions?


----------



## survivorwife

justonelife said:


> Your wife said she didn't like you walking around in tighty whiteys. Everyone here merely agreed with your wife's opinion. Why are you so upset by the responses?
> 
> Why did you ask the question if you didn't want opinions?


Because his panties got in a bunch? :scratchhead:

:rofl: :lol:

:angel3:


----------



## Wiserforit

Husband123 said:


> I say to each his own on this subject.


Actually you've been Mr. Nasty to people that you ASKED opinions of. 



> These posts demanding that I change what I wear to fit some trend are just ridiculous.


Not one poster has stated so, and it isn't a "trend". Talk about projection! 




> If the most important thing in your relationship is what your spouse wears, or how your spouse's sartorial decisons affect your libido, you might be a little self-absorbed.


This is what children do. Highly exaggerate what people said so that you can pretend they're unreasonable. 



> What I was looking for were ideas on what my wife might be thinking.


You asked people to provide perspective. They did. So it's their fault you needed to clarify what you asked? 



> But some of you people need to learn that your preferences and prejudices are just that, yours. Thankfully I married somebody who understands that.


Captain obvious asks people for their perspective and then insults them, as if they didn't know that their perspective was... theirs.


----------



## NextTimeAround

Jellybeans said:


> OP: Put your clothes on. You don't want your kids thinking it's normal for adults to be sitting around all day in their underoos.
> Plus, what if you have unexpected guests?


Also, what if the fathers of your children's friends hung around the house in the same manner that you do? Well, if Dad does it, isn't it ok if every dad does it?


----------



## A Bit Much

> She did say that she doesn't find the tighty whiteys attractive


This is the best part of this entire thread. It's exactly what most of us told him, but it was casually dismissed as "whatever" while we all get blasted for saying the same thing.


----------



## unbelievable

Your castle. Your throne. You determine the appropriate uniform of the day in your kingdom.


----------



## Hope1964

unbelievable said:


> Your castle. Your throne. You determine the appropriate uniform of the day in your kingdom.


Tighty whities on the throne are appropriate. Other places, not so much.


----------



## soccermom2three

Okay, I agree with you, don't change your underwear. You like the tighty whiteys. It's comfort thing. That's totally fine. But....

Your wife is asking you not to walk around the house in them because they remind her of her father. Do you really want to be reminding her of her father? Just think about it for a moment, don't get defensive.

Personally, if my husband told me what I was wearing something that reminded me of his mother, the thing would be in the donation bin for some other husband and wife to deal with.

ETA: no I wouldn't put underwear in a donation bin, lol.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

I don't get why this is such a huge deal. I had THIS EXACT conversation with my husband a few months ago. It went like this:

"Babe, it kinda turns me off when I only ever see you lounge around in your underwear..."
"Really? Okay."

And the next day he was wearing gym shorts.


----------



## LdyVenus

Ohhh how about the perfect compromise... those boxer briefs??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Battle_Cats

Husband123 said:


> So I discussed this with my wife last night. First, on the "her dad" thing, what she was saying was that she had married somebody just like her dad, not that I was conjuring gross images of her dad in her head. Her dad's a great guy, so I can live with that comparison.
> 
> She did say that she doesn't find the tighty whiteys attractive, so whatever, I'll buy some more colors. The only thing I particularly like about the whiteys is that they're cheap and come in bulk. Pragmatism, it's a guy thing...
> 
> She didn't demand that I wear boxer briefs, thank God. She didn't convey some new-found hangup about the fact that I'm a man and actually have a male anatomy, so she hasn't become a misandrist or a lesbian, which is also a good thing. She didn't accuse me of being a pervert for wearing, heaven forbid, underwear, around my kids (who sat on the couch in their underwear watching TV last night).
> 
> All in all, what I've learned is that asking for advice on the internet is basically like asking for every person with a hangup, obsession or fetish to project it onto you.
> 
> Also, yes, some people call A-shirts wife beaters, but given that they have a name that doesn't involve abusing women, I'll stick with calling those uncomfortable (and useless) things A-shirts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No offense but you asked for opinions and you got 'em. Now you want to complain that you paid too much for the FREE advice. I can only think that what you actually wanted was validation of your feelings on the matter.

And let's be honest, some six pages of discourse because a grown ass man lacks the ambition to simply buy a pair of attractive night shorts or pajama bottoms to wear over his tighty whiteys?

Come on man. 

Sidebar:
The grossest thing I ever personally saw was my buddy's aged father wandering around the house in his tighty NOT SO whiteys. Take my advice, unless those bad boys are cornea searing white, you're probably not presenting the studly macho sight you think you are.


----------



## Kobo

This thread is hilarious. Your marriage must be pretty good if this is what you're taking a stand on.


----------



## bfree

*Re: Re: Husband Sitting Around House in his Briefs*



Husband123 said:


> Why would the color of the underwear matter? It's not like I'm trying to turn her on (or off). I'm just trying to drink some orange juice or watch a little TV before bed.


So what do you wear in order to turn her on? It had better be good after she sees you walking around like that.


----------



## Is It Just Me

This is unintentionally one of the most funniest threads on TAM. :lol:


----------



## soulsearch

I'm blown away that men over 12 still wear tighty whiteys!


----------



## Entropy3000

Husband123 said:


> Yeesh. Fairly vituperative responses. Note to self: buy a large sack to hide my entire body.
> 
> So if she sits around in just her underwear and maybe a shirt, am I allowed to demand that she put on some shorts?
> 
> I hope the issue is not that it makes her uncomfortable. I mean, after 12 years of marriage and two kids, it strikes me as weird that she would suddenly be uncomfortable around me because of my choice of clothing.
> 
> Incidentally, are there any men who care to respond?


Put on some shorts or at least some boxer briefs.

If your wife wore just her panties around your male children this would be inappropriate as well IMO. Age does matter of course.
How about the childrens friends? Surely you put clothes on for them.

However, what you should be concerned about is that your wife finds this unattractive.

Surely this is a joke and you are not serious.


----------



## Entropy3000

Husband123 said:


> Also, I understand that women like boxer briefs. But, uhm, you don't have to wear them. I've never asked my wife to wear a thong (and she's never offered) because that just looks miserable. I've tried the boxer briefs. I HATE the boxer briefs.


I like boxer briefs very much. They actually provide more support than those little boy tighty whities. LOL.
You just have to buy the right kind.


----------



## hehasmyheart

For me personally, this is inappropriate. My mom actually did this sometimes, but my dad didn't. I'm always dressed in front of my children. I won't even wear a revealing nightgown in front of them. That's just creepy.

My husband wears his boxer briefs around the house, and I say "you don't have anything to put on?". Of course, it doesn't help that he's 60 lbs overweight and has bigger tits than I do.

Generally though, I think it's inappropriate, JMO.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Find something else to wear. Wearing just underwear, even boxer brief's only is not appropriate around the children. Find lounge shorts or even long pants. Your wife will respect you more and won't have that awful image in her head while being intimate. 

Pretty soon your children are going to have their friends sleep over and maybe often. If I found out if any parent was inappropriate dressed around my children, they'd be banned from sleeping over there and would have to sleep here or not have sleepovers. It's very creepy IMO to lounge in just underwear with everyone home. My children do tell me everything, especially when things are out of the norm.


----------



## pink_lady

It's ridiculous to say there is no way to be comfortable other than in underwear. It's also obviously not the same thing to compare yourself in your undergarments to your children in theirs.


----------



## orac

Hi Husband123,

It has been said that women don't like plain old briefs. Of course, this is true *today*, but it was not true a few years or decades ago. I remember when boxers were popular, and before them, briefs were popular, and before them, underwears that covered the whole body were the norm. It keeps changing, because we live in a society where tastes change very rapidly, about everything. I remember when my dad bought a new car when I was a kid, and all his friends were saying "wow it looks amazing!", and 15 years later he gave it to me, and now it does not look cool at all, even though it's in good condition.

Most people think the same thing at the same time, and one day, women will dislike boxer-briefs too, probably in 10 or 20 years. Then there will be someone like you, saying "my wife asked me not to wear boxer-briefs because it reminds her of her father". And there will be dozens of people saying to you that of course, she's right, boxer-briefs are ugly, etc. If you wander around in boxer-briefs, then your kids will see them, and when they're adults, they will associate boxer-briefs to be an old man thing because that's what their father used to wear. And they will dislike them.

You're a man at home, it's no wonder your wife thinks of her father, who was a man at home too, when she sees you. What would be weird is if you reminded her of her mother. Her problem is only that her dad is from the previous generation, which is considered uncool. From most people's point of view, you _have_ to adopt the last standards of the consumerist society, otherwise you're not cool.

Be glad to have your own opinion even when some sociological phenomenon is changing people's tastes rapidly, at the same time, in the same direction, while they all keep thinking "I prefer this over this because I have good taste". If they have good taste, then why don't they dislike boxer-briefs today, as they're going to be considered ugly too in the future?

I'm wearing boxer-briefs myself, because like everybody, I'm influenced by consumerism. When I was a teenager, it was very important for me to follow the last trends, now as a young adult, I start to realize that it is quite ridiculous. And you know what, it comes from my girlfriend, who is some kind of anti-consumerist activist. I guess next time I buy underwears, I could buy some briefs and she wouldn't care at all.

Of course, I wouldn't advise trying to convince your wife that not being up to date with the last standards of consumerism is not a big deal. It took me several years to begin to understand it, so I doubt it's something you can try to explain to somebody and get a reply like "oh you're right, I never realized it, you just changed my life, thank you". If I were you, I'd rather do as if fashion was really an important matter when it comes to underwears, but I'd say that I'm reluctant to spend 50 or 100 dollars to replace my actual underwear because they are still in good condition, that I prefer to wait until they're worn out, so I don't feel like I'm wasting money and it's more ecological, plus it's only a few minutes per day, something like that. By the time your underwears get worn out, she will probably be used to it.


----------



## hipdad

Respect your wife and put on some boxers.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Husband123 said:


> Why would the color of the underwear matter? It's not like I'm trying to turn her on (*or off*).


You may not be trying, but I will bet you are succeeding. Most people don't think of turning on and off as a minute by minute thing. It is the whole balance of how someone feels about you.



> I'm just trying to drink some orange juice or watch a little TV before bed.
> 
> I don't understand the antipathy toward plain old briefs.


They are just plain f'ugly.



> Clearly lots of guys must wear them because they carry a lot of them at the store and they come in pretty large packages.
> 
> Similarly, I don't understand the appeal of boxer-briefs. They're just ... dumb. They don't hold anything in place and basically just become a wad of material between your thighs chafing and making you miserable. Is it retribution by women against men for thongs?


My husband wears them. They hold his stuff. He chose them because they were more comfortable, not less. Maybe you need to try higher quality ones?


----------



## doobie

Seriously, I thought I had it bad - my husband wanders round in his thermal longjohns which is a huge turnoff. You take this one step further still - I can't imagine how unpleasant it must be for your wife to watch you wandering round in tighty whiteys. Do her a favour - put on some shorts, jogging pants or a bathrobe or put up with a rapid decline in your sex life.


----------



## soccermom2three

OMG, I can't believe this thread has been bumped! I was just telling my husband about this thread this week.

My husband and I were watching the The Goldbergs this week and the Dad when he comes home he immediately takes off his pants and walks around in his tighty whiteys. My husband was like, "that is so gross", I agreed and I asked him if he knew anyone or anyone's dad that did this and he said no. I didn't either. He said it was gross because you fart in your underwear then you're going to sit around on your furniture? Yuck!


----------

